# Pictures Of Monsters From Opening Weekend



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

We opened the gates this weekend...Check out the pictures of our Monsters on my site...

Know Fear!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Great monsters!! Also great music on the page

"Beware the Jabberwock, my son! The jaws that bite, the claws that catch! Beware the Jubjub bird, and shun the frumious Bandersnatch!"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Way cool


----------



## darkhorse (Oct 4, 2004)

Wicked cool. I miss being within an easy drive to Sandusky, Put-in Bay and Cedar Point.

Terror becomes you.


----------



## thehalloweenqn (Oct 3, 2004)

Those are some great pics! twistedsister, you rock! I love your look! 



The sky is black, the wind is dead
I hear your screams in my head
I will twist you, corrupt you, turn your heart black
I am the fear that makes your mouth go slack
What presence am I that can't be seen?
I am the spirit of Halloween!

TheHalloweenQn


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Awesome pics!! Looks great! Fantastic music on the page too. 

"Oh look, another glorious morning. It makes me SICK!" - Winifred Sanderson








My Halloween Galleries


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks everyone...Glad you like the pics...More updates have been added and we even had a real live wedding at the Hydro last night, the third in the history of the Haunted Hydro... Both the bride and groom were carried in coffins(the real deal) by procession of our Monsters. Pictures of the blessed event will be posted soon. So check back often for updates...

Know Fear!

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, there. I am looking to make a costume out of an old torn up coat and jeans and such. I want to look sort of like a psychotic killer but no weapon. Anyway, I really like the makeup on the first "monster" on your site. What did you use? I have tried all sorts of "homemade" blood/bruises/flesh and nothing is turning out very well. Clock is ticking.


----------



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Yo, Twisted:
In a word- Unreal.
Who are you guys, some sort of Goth Social Group? A bunch of people who work for the Power Authority? Dang, by the detailing of the costumes, it's quite obvious that all of you share a passion for All Things Hallowe'en. I believe I'd fit right in.
Way To Go!

Wolfman


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

Thanks Wolfman! We are a group of folks that work at the Haunted Hydro Dark Attraction Park in Northwest Ohio...

Unknown, I'm not sure which first Monster you are referring to as I update the site quite often. Alot of our monsters use latex and tissue paper or paper towel. Once dried the makeup is applied. Anything, such as appliances, horns etc., are applied with, spirit gum, bits of torn cotton balls and latex... We are big fans of this method and I can help you out if you can describe the monster pic for me...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Hi, I sent you a quick e-mail but then realized others might be searching for things as well. I was specifically looking at this guy: 







. 
Is that a mask?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

No, That is Dale's real face! First he used red Ben Nye on his face, neck and ears(applied lightly) then applied liquid latex and peices of cotton which he then tore back off and left the remaining cotton to latex over. (You can also use toilet paper or kleenex, wrinkle and scrunch as you go along)...After the latex dried he applied more red, black and yellow Ben Nye creme make-up (slightly blended)...Finished off with Gel Blood, Pretty simple, but great effect! Hope this helps...


Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Any ideas where I could find the liquid latex and Ben Nye? Is it expensive?

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

You can find all the supplies you need at any local costume rental shop...This make-up job would be inexpensive...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------



## unknown (Oct 16, 2004)

Aww, but there are not costume shops here. ;(

Buy my green guy stuff and make me happy.


----------



## twistedsister (Sep 27, 2003)

New pics from this weekend! Maybe there are some costume ideas for some of you to use...

Check me out... http://www.xanga.com/home.aspx?user=twistedsisters_haunt


----------

